# Precompile JSPs.



## xsthuber (16. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ist es moeglich, unter Tomcat (Version 5.0.19) die JSPs einer Web-App vor dem eigentlichen Start bereits "vorzucompilieren" - ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube unter JBoss gab es so etwas...

Danke schon mal

- Jack


----------



## foobar (16. Sep 2004)

STFW ;-)


----------



## xsthuber (16. Sep 2004)

Danke - werd's mir mal ansehen...  :toll: 

- Jack


----------

